# Word of the Day - Eulogy



## debodun (Sep 17, 2021)

Eulogy (noun) - a speech or piece of writing that praises someone or something highly, typically someone who has just died.

Ted Kennedy gave a moving eulogy at his brother, Robert's, funeral service.


----------



## ohioboy (Sep 17, 2021)

A Eulogy is sometimes interchanged with an Elegy (a more poetic eulogy), like Elegy written in a country churchyard, by Thomas Gray.


----------



## RubyK (Sep 17, 2021)

I have heard many excellent _eulogies _in my lifetime. George H. W. Bush gave a memorable _eulogy_ at his father's funeral several years ago.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)

I didn't give a eulogy at my grandfather's funeral for he didn't deserve one from me..........


----------



## terry123 (Sep 18, 2021)

I loved the Eulogys  given my our minister at both of my parent's funerals.  He knew them both really well. What really got me in tears was the military salute to my dad at the end.


----------

